# Life under ice



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Shot this footage in my pond this morning. I am starting to figure to out the movie editor program.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

What camera did you shoot this with?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ha ha! I really liked the video. It was cool to see the fish cruising around, and knowing that they may not even hit if fishing, but they're there! I was hoping to see a big bass, but cool regardless!

You'll have to tell us how you got such well know actors to agree to the film.

Mr. A


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Huntin, It was a Gopro camera in the waterproof case. I rigged it up with an 8 foot piece of electrical conduit. 

Mr. A, They drove a hard bargain. When I reminded them of their daily summer time feedings they lowered their asking price. 

I have a big pike in there and was hoping he would swim by!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Really cool Tigger. I have an Aqua Vu....but most lakes around here(namely Berlin) is too stained to let me use it effectively. Really slick tho....thanks!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

THANKS TIGGER!! Was Neat to see the World as a fish sees it!! Well done!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Very Nice... Thanks, I'm gonna have to get me a pond


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Very Cool Video as slow as ice fishing has been for me I would get as much joy just watching them swim around my bait ...But You cant eat Prictures


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Walleye hunter,
Well,................... ya could, you'd just need lots of hot sce and water................. Not to palatable maybe....but just sayin'!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

That's slick. It would be neat to see what they do when you walk around a little bit to see reactions.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

The real funny thing is my daughter and I tried to catch them before I filmed this. We only caught one of the crappies. The vex was flashing red like crazy. I just had to take a peek to make sure the vex was working properly .  My jaw dropped when I downloaded the video. I guess there are just times when they just won't bite.

ldray, I set the camera down and walked back to the house right away. If you notice the fish around the 50 second mark squat down a little as walked off the ice and moved away. I walked off to the right. I thought that was interesting. Next week while filming I will drill some holes to see what they do. You have me thinking the same thing.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks be sure and post results. I'd be curious too with deeper water to see actions as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

That is cool & I have a aqua-Vu when I go ice fishin & it is so much fun watching the fish come in & bite your jigs


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The hole drill is going to be cool. Will you drill for camera, let fish settle, then come back to drill experiment holes?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Great video. I used youtube downloader to save it and made it a loop to run as a WMV. Grand son loves when the fish swim in to check out the camera.


----------

